# Walnut with inlay



## ctEaglesc (Nov 1, 2006)

I have bought a lot of these kits from Fritz over the last year and a half but I have never made this pen as designed.











I decided to make it something a little special.







My Dad died 32 years ago today and like the good Catolic he was he decided to go on All Saints Day.
_A little information about the blank.
The inlay was done before the blank was drilled.I decided to see how accurate my drill press was.(Ryobi benchtop)I drilled it with no problems, a "V" block and a machinist vice.No stop block at the bottom of either one of the blank.I used no special treatment before gluing in the tubes(I didn't drizzle thin CA in the hole as I normally would.I did plug the tubes with parafin and put thick CA in the hole of the blank rather than on the tube only.From the time I cut the blank to putting it on the mandrel and start turning it was less than 20 minutes.
Actual width of the  bloodwood inlay is.27" and the width(thicknes of the cross is .050"_
Comments about the pen are welcome


----------



## alamocdc (Nov 1, 2006)

That looks cool, Eagle.

I know how he did it, I know how he did it (read with a little sing along jungle).[]


----------



## JudeA (Nov 1, 2006)

Nice blank!!! I guess it was cut in half to do the inlay?? Nice finish what ya used???


----------



## Ron Mc (Nov 1, 2006)

I don't see any seems! Thus, I don't think it was cut in half. Very well done. I like the way the cross has a backdrop with an additional color. It makes it stand out.
What other styles (if any) have you considered?


----------



## clewless (Nov 1, 2006)

Your dad would have liked your work.  Both the cross and the cathedral window.  

Mom (now 91) has been religious all of her life.  When I started making pens last year, I made a BOW just for her.  Showed it to her with other pens, telling her about its connection to the Holy Land. It went right over her head and she picked out a simple slimline.  All I could do was smile...[]


----------



## jaywood1207 (Nov 1, 2006)

Very nice inlay Eagle.  Assuming you cut the blank in half and then glued back together how'd did you hide the seam so well.  I have been playing with this idea for a while now and haven't figured that out yet but have found the darker woods hide it better.  If my assumption is wrong on your method are you willing to share how you did this?


----------



## Snazzypens (Nov 1, 2006)

Mate that is awesome


----------



## emackrell (Nov 1, 2006)

Eagle, that's a beautiful pen, I'm betting your Dad is smiling at it and pointing it out to his friends.

And how DID you insert the inlay?  Or have we all missed something?

cheers  Eileen  [8D]


----------



## GBusardo (Nov 1, 2006)

Very nice!!  You have to be proud of that pen.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Nov 1, 2006)

It is an <b>inlay</b>. The blank is not cut in half, that is what an inlay is.You"lay"  the piece "in".[]
There is a tutorial on the home page on how to do inlays.
I don't have that type of equipment so I used my woodworking skills attention to detail,precise measuring and this tool from Harbor Freight
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=38896


----------



## Skye (Nov 1, 2006)

Dang man, that's great! That's some dang accuracy there [:0]

32 years, that's a long time. Years, days, some things are timeless.


----------



## NavyDiver (Nov 1, 2006)

Wow! That's really nice.  The inlay stands out nicely.


----------



## DocStram (Nov 1, 2006)

Well eagle, Dad would be proud that his pain in the butt son turned out to be a pretty darn good pen artisan.  I followed your link in the hopes that the mystery would be unveiled.  All I found was a $5.99 magnifying lens.  Believe me when I tell you that it's gonna take more that that magnifying lens for me to ever replicate your work. HF doesn't sell skill or imagination.  
Congratulations!


----------



## JimGo (Nov 1, 2006)

I'm sure your father would be very flattered; that's a beautiful testament to his memory.


----------



## alamocdc (Nov 1, 2006)

Okay, I was wrong. Apparently I didn't know how he did it, but I intend to try my method to see if it works.[]


----------



## loglugger (Nov 1, 2006)

Eagle, Very Nice! I think if you read close he said how he did that, but I have been known to be wrong once in a while. Lost my dad about that same time, sometimes it feels like yesterday and at others times it was a long time ago. 
Bob


----------



## Snazzypens (Nov 2, 2006)

Eagle if you do not mind what tool do you use to cut such fine work. I know you probably been asked this thousands of time. It is fascinating. also with inlays do you turn your pen first then do the inlay. or is that done before you begin turning?
Toni[]


----------



## Ligget (Nov 2, 2006)

Great work on the pen![]


----------



## ctEaglesc (Nov 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ron Mc_
> <br />I don't see any seems! Thus, I don't think it was cut in half. Very well done. I like the way the cross has a backdrop with an additional color. It makes it stand out.
> What other styles (if any) have you considered?



Thanks for the compliment Ron.The color possibilities are endless and I am experimenting with different materials.
The beauty of this design is it can be put on just about any pen, from a lowly modified slimline to a Gent or Emporer and everything in between.It also could go in a Sierra style pen easily.
There is no need to take special drill precautions other than when you are drilling you need tp pay atention to the center of the inlay rather than the center of the blank.I take great pains to put the inlay parallel to the sides of the blank.
I believe anyone on the forum could turn this pen regardless of their skill level.(No special tools are necessary is necessay)
I sealed with CA after turning and sanding sealer while sanding.
As you can see I did not experience any color bleeding.
I finished with a water based lacquer, but any finish(or none) would look nice on this style of pen.
I plan to offer some for sale for the upcomming holiday season.


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alamocdc_
> <br />Okay, I was wrong. Apparently I didn't know how he did it, but I intend to try my method to see if it works.[]



And, THAT, my friends, is how BETTER (or, at least, different) techniques evolve!!!

Good Luck, Billy!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 2, 2006)

Eagle,

Didn't mean to slight your pen (but you know that).

I think the white on red was a good choice for the walnut, but, as you have suggested in our conversations, it would also be SUPER on a really black background, like blackwood or ebony (leaving cracking out of the conversation for the moment).

To all other turners, Eagle has been working on this concept for weeks.  Even with his experience in creating "laminated" pens, he has overcome numerous obstacles.  Trust me, no one else will do it the same way - which he now describes as "fairly easy and repeatable!"

If you value your time at more than 50 cents an hour, buy the blanks from HIM, it will be your most economical alternative.

(This is NOT a PAID political announcement!!)  
Tho' he did send me a blank to prove any idiot [)][)]could turn it-will post soon.  [][]

Any requests on pen style??  Thinking about cigar or baron or statesman.  Suggestions welcome.  (My blank is rosewood, if that helps make a decision)[][]


----------



## Paul in OKC (Nov 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ctEaglesc_
> <br />It is an <b>inlay</b>. The blank is not cut in half, that is what an inlay is.You"lay"  the piece "in".[]
> There is a tutorial on the home page on how to do inlays.
> I don't have that type of equipment so I used my woodworking skills attention to detail,precise measuring and this tool from Harbor Freight
> ...


----------



## ctEaglesc (Nov 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Paul in OKC_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



When I said drill bit I was referring to prepping the blank for turning,i.e. drilling for the tube.
The blank has the inlay in it before it is cut  for drilling on the DP.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Nov 2, 2006)

OK. So the inlay pocket you did by hand, then. I understand doing that before turning, much easier to work with the flat sides than a rounded part I would think.  One of these days......


----------



## ctEaglesc (Nov 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Paul in OKC_
> <br />OK. So the inlay pocket you did by hand, then. I understand doing that before turning, much easier to work with the flat sides than a rounded part I would think.  One of these days......


I don't have the patience or skill to put the inlay in after it is turned.In some ways it would be nice  in other ways it would be a headache. 
These are made using woodworking tools available to anyone, it is the  exactness of the cuts and the subtle differences that make each one uinque(as you will soon see).


----------



## Jim15 (Nov 2, 2006)

Great pen, nice work.


----------



## pastorbill1952 (Nov 2, 2006)

Well Eagle, it turned out as great as I thought it would.  The white background really causes the cross to stand out.  I did not know the connection with your Dad while we were talking but you honor his memory well.


----------



## pete00 (Nov 2, 2006)

i like it.... i like it....i like     
pete


----------



## wags54 (Nov 2, 2006)

Eagle that is a beatiful piece of work, a real tribute to your dad. You and your father must of had a real special bond!!


----------



## alamocdc (Nov 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> Any requests on pen style??  Thinking about cigar or baron or statesman.  Suggestions welcome.  (My blank is rosewood, if that helps make a decision)[][]



Ed, IMNSHO, with it being reosewood, I'd go with a Baron at the minimum. Either way, I can't wait to see it.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Nov 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pastorbill1952_
> <br />Well Eagle, it turned out as great as I thought it would.  The <b>white background </b>really causes the cross to stand out.  I did not know the connection with your Dad while we were talking but you honor his memory well.


Thanks for the comment and help with the color selection Pastor Bill.
I am a little worried the .The Background is supposed to appear Red.(bloodwood) and the cross is Holly, white.


----------



## TBone (Nov 2, 2006)

Eagle,

That is beautiful work.  Your father is proud.  Mine has only been gone 2 years and it's still hard.  Your imagination and techiniques make these posts very interesting to read as well as fantastic pictures to view.  You sir are a skilled craftsman and an artist (covered both factions so that discussion won't startup again [])


----------



## btboone (Nov 2, 2006)

Nicely done.  Great looking inlay.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Nov 2, 2006)

I got your e-mail Bruce[]


----------



## chisel (Nov 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ctEaglesc_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



I am going to guess a drill press, a drill bit to start it, and a small cutting tool to finish out the pocket. The oval being used to mark the pattern on one side of the square blank. 


Nice sentiment for your father.


----------



## rtjw (Nov 2, 2006)

Great looking pen as always. I am just guessing that you drilled at an angle to get the oval. Thats just my guess.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Nov 3, 2006)

> I am going to guess a drill press, a drill bit to start it, and a small cutting tool to finish out the pocket. The oval being used to mark the pattern on one side of the square blank.





> I am just guessing that you drilled at an angle to get the oval. Thats just my guess.



Either one of those methods could also work.( I think)


----------



## chisel (Nov 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ctEaglesc_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think Johnny's idea will leave a flat bottom in the pocket. It may also tear out grain.

I have used those little dremel cutter/carver tools in my drill press before. They work quite nicely.


----------



## rtjw (Nov 3, 2006)

It actually looks like he drilled all the way through. I dont know. Maybe he will tell us.





<br />


----------



## chisel (Nov 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rtjw_
> <br />It actually looks like he drilled all the way through. I dont know.




I think that's natural grain pattern. 



> Maybe he will tell us.



Perhaps, but I do know my method will work, because I made one today very similar to his. I don't plan on turning it into a pen, I just wanted to see how long it would take to make it.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chisel_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


Out of curiosity did you have the cross in your test piece?


----------



## chisel (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ctEaglesc_
> 
> Out of curiosity did you have the cross in your test piece?



Yes. I can post a picture of it later on. I didn't bother to measure anything, so it didn't come out perfectly aligned in the blank. I just eyed it, to see if my way would work.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Nov 4, 2006)

That's great!I am looking forward to seeing it.
I understand fully the concept of gluing things up to see if they "work".


----------



## chisel (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ctEaglesc_
> <br />That's great!I am looking forward to seeing it.
> I understand fully the concept of gluing things up to see if they "work".



Well, this is it. I also show the tool I used and the pattern I used to mark the cross inlay. The inlay itself was used to mark the blank. The inlay goes about half-way through the blank. It is rough, and larger than the ones you have made.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Nov 4, 2006)

You say it is larger than mine.
That is a big problem with designs,The width.
I try not to have them "wrap".Are you planning on turning this to see what it will look like after it is turned to the dia. of a pen?
The othe obstacle I found was getting the cross "centered" to the vericle line of the blank and yet have the "cross bar" right angle at the same time.
I see you encountered that also.


----------



## chisel (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ctEaglesc_
> <br />You say it is larger than mine.
> That is a big problem with designs,The width.
> I try not to have them "wrap".Are you planning on turning this to see what it will look like after it is turned to the dia. of a pen?
> ...



No, I don't plan on turning it. I know this will wrap around if turned. I was just seeing how this would work. 

I really just eyed things up for placing the inlay. A small "square" tool, and guide lines would have helped get the cross straight(er).


----------



## ctEaglesc (Nov 4, 2006)

I found the smaller I made the inlay the more difficult to "execute"
It came out great considering you were "eyeballing" a concept.


----------



## Knothaid (Nov 6, 2006)

Eagle, as always, your work is unique, thoughtful and supremely artistic. Awesome IMO.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knothaid_
> <br />Eagle, as always, your work is unique, thoughtful and supremely artistic. Awesome IMO.


Thanks Knot
Should anyone wish to know, Knothaid is the person who id responsible for getting me started in turning pens.
I had never touched a lathe and didn't know anyone who actually made pens.
Knothaid and I got to know each other via woodworking forums and eventually met when he came north for a "wood run".
One night during a phone conversation he said he had to make a couple of pens to bring into work the next day.He explained very quickly the process(which went totally over my head) I did a little research , shortly there after got a lathe on fathers day 2004 and proceeded in this addiction.
In essence there is a little Knothaid in everything I do.
(sometimes people are put in your path for a reason though you may never know what that reason is.)


----------



## brokenbit (Nov 6, 2006)

Eagle 
You no Knothaid will get a big head on all the nice thing you are saying about him

Bernie


----------



## Knothaid (Nov 6, 2006)

Fat haid...Big haid...Knothaid; they are all the same.[] I am happy that Eagle found the thing in his life that seems to me to be what God made him for. That ain't on me, I was but a willing vessel.  I make no claim on what Eagle is, that is WAY beyond me. I am happy that he chose to follow the path that was laid before him and wish him all the success in the world.

I have been blessed enough to have met 2 woodworkers with such passion for their craft that they rate the artistic title in what they create with their hands. One is Eagle the other is David Marks. Icing on the cake was having them both together at the same BBQ at my house. David also recognized what I see in Eagles heart and hands and was awed by his work.

He (Eagle) can be an obtuse curmudgeon, but that IMO is what makes him what he is and I'll take it any day. It kinda grows on ya when ya get used to it, so you folks go easy and hang on for the ride.[8D]


----------

